# Major Websites You Visit Record Your Every Keystroke



## Glaswegian

While internet users have come to expect at least some sort of tracking by the websites and operating systems we visit and use, we are yet to fully grasp the concept of how invasive this tracking has really become. We also tend to focus on some particular products more than the others, however, it is apparent that this tracking/keylogging routine is way more intrusive than we may like to believe.

https://wccftech.com/websites-keylogging-session-replay/


----------



## VividProfessional

look at http://https://clickclickclick.click as an example of what data can be gathered


----------



## Confounded Also

Ad blockers and cookie managers can help with a lot of that. Private browser windows help also.

I find it annoying though when I casually browse a few items on a site like Newegg and then start getting emails from them about those items.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I used to use adblocker and also Facebook Purity .. and then I found things would suddenly stop, FF crashed after a few hours use .. I disabled everything and found I was working a lot better ..


----------



## kendallt

For the majority of research/curiousity type browsing and searches I use a VM set to throw away any changes, that way there is no record. I don't do it because of any fear of being 'tracked down', but simply because I've found that many search results seem to be influenced by previous searches or clicks. 
While it's not important to me, I find it convenient that without using 'find a store' or anything similar that requires entering an address, every place on the internet (speed tests, basic product searches etc) show my location as being in a suburb of Denver Colorado (satellite internet, guessing that's where their main access point is)

Like I said, I'm not a 'privacy freak', I've never seen a reason to hide my likes or dislikes, but hate when I click on a link simply because I wonder what it's about, only to find that all the news etc that the site presents from then on is based on that click.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Ditto .. I've got nothing to hide but it's really annoying that I have and am still being bombarded with adverts for stuff that I was interested in some months ago and also for battery packs that I was interested in for a friend .. so many adverts being placed in web pages that there is hardly any space left for the item that was the treason why we opened that page in the first place !!


----------



## Netdoorz1

Hi, actually now when a user searches anything over the internet then the history of surfing internet is saved and stored in the browser as cookies. Through the cookies advertisers draw the information or tracking about user's search so they use it for future marketing purpose.A user can avoid this by surfing the internet in the in private browser or incognito form of the browser so that the cookies or history of their surfing cannot be saved and unnecessary advertisements can be avoided.


----------



## nickh91

Wow. I just read this. Now I seriously am thinking how can we protect from it? I mean if it's set on their entire website our logins to social media can also be recorded.


----------



## sameer_recovery

A new browser called "Brave" is becoming popular because it does absolutely no tracking and blocks all those ads. Its being led by the Javascript language founder Brendan eich. Might be worth giving a try!


----------



## nickh91

EFF's Panopticlick also tells the information https://panopticlick.eff.org/ I read a news somewhere that Brave isn't that private and has issues. I haven't tried it yet.


----------

